# two more gliders



## Musky Lip

I finished these two today...
The bottom lure in the top pic is Rapala's Glidin Rap. This is my version... I'm not sure why I made the eye white like a walleye. I guess I was tired and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## muskyslayer96

ML,

Very nice gliders, love the patterns your paint skills are TIGHT!

Like the white "walleye" nice touch!!

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

MS,
Thanks for the compliment. I have seen a lot of your work and enjoy it as well. Fishing is just around the corner!


----------



## Musky Lip

crappie is a new body style for me. I tested it the other day and am very pleased with how it glides.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

awesome work as always musky lip


----------



## st.slippy

very nice lures! Love the paint jobs, especially blue with spots


----------



## SolarFall

those look nice heh i made few new prototypes that i made during the weekend look alot like your latest "new bodystyle"( great minds thinks alike?) my screw eye positioning is lil bit different though.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Super Cool!
Love the new gliders, love you paint and patterns!

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

thanks for the positive comments guys! Here are two more that I finished. One is a foiled crappie and the other has a graphite look.


----------



## muskyslayer96

ML,

Man you are really upping your game, those are beautiful!

That crappie Mmmm, Mmmm, 

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

jumbo perch


----------



## st.slippy

Really nice work! Paint jobs are nice and crisp (whatever that means). Saw a word between Sebile and Dahlberg where they would use 2 split rings on the first hook with some light weighting and they left off the back hook. This would allow the glider tail to pop up faster giving it more irratic action. May try with those shorter fatter baits.


----------



## Musky Lip

I seen that show as well. I think they were on a river fishing for musky and Sebile was using one of his stick baits with only one hook in the front and no hook in the rear. Sebile said that it allows the back end to kick out more when working his stick shadd.


----------



## Musky Lip

Here is a smallmouth bass that I did on request for another member.


----------



## muskyslayer96

Musky Lip,

Very, Very Nice....I'm really Diggin your work

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

Thanks MS,
This pic was my inspiration...
I need to work on the lateral lines on the head but other than that I am happy how it turned out.


----------



## WillyB2

Musky Lip, I love that smallmouth. Beautiful job. You guys have given me the fever. I am setting up my "craft" room in the basement and have an airbrush, tabletop sander and band saw on the way. I have spent many hours on here in the last couple weeks and just marvel at the talent I see. What a great forum!!!!!


----------



## Musky Lip

WillyB2,
I'm glade we could inspire you to get things going. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Musky Lip

Here is one that just came off the drying rack.


----------



## Musky Lip

My motor on my drying wheel is shot... It has too much give in the gears and when the lures are not counterweighted perfectly the dryer pauses or has a jerky motion. Results are in the pics. Does anyone have a better motor and maybe some kind of speed controller so I can adjust the rpm?

I saw a post by fatfingers where he opened up his motor to tweek the gears or something but the way that the motor I have is built it's not a option.


----------



## Musky Lip

This one too had a bad etex job due to the shot motor but I sanded it down with some 320 sandpaper. Too much sanding to save a bait, it was not fun.


----------



## Musky Lip

Musky Lip said:


> My motor on my drying wheel is shot... It has too much give in the gears and when the lures are not counterweighted perfectly the dryer pauses or has a jerky motion. Results are in the pics. Does anyone have a better motor and maybe some kind of speed controller so I can adjust the rpm?
> 
> I saw a post by fatfingers where he opened up his motor to tweek the gears or something but the way that the motor I have is built it's not a option.


Seriously, does anyone know of a strong motor that will not cost an arm and a leg that will last when turning four 4ounce lures?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

Great lookin baits MuskyLip. Really really sweet!


----------



## Musky Lip

Good news! I caught my first two musky on my own lures that I made and my friend caught a nice northern pike. The first musky picture was a 29.5" and was caught with the firetiger lure. The second musky was 30.5" and was caught with the perch pattern lure. Then my friend Corey landed a nice pike on a green and silver lure that is also shown in the picture. Had about a 42-45" musky follow the firetiger lure up to the boat but he was not too interested. I also had another musky about 32-33" hit my perch pattern lure in the back of the lure where there were no hooks. I was disappointed to say the least. Overall it was a nice weekend of fishing. There is nothing better than fishing with some good friends on a weekend getaway.


----------



## Musky Lip

Here a two I just got done painting. The chrome one still needs epoxy.


----------



## Musky Lip

Here is a video of a 29.5 that I caught. Same fish as one of the fish from a few posts back. took me a while to get her gill plate. First fish of the year so I was a little rusty...


----------



## vc1111

Looks like the fish are showing a lot of appreciation for your work! Congratulations!


----------



## Musky Lip

Missed about a 43" on Sunday... I hooked up and got it all the way to the boat and noticed that it was barely hooked. When I tried to walk it to the net man the hook simply came out. It would have been my third fish this year on a lure that I made. It was on this lure...


----------



## Musky Lip

I just painted these two. They are a little smaller than the ones I made before. I just need to slap some etex and they are ready for some heavy duty casting!


----------



## muskyslayer96

ML,

Very,very nice, Love the new pattern... Top notch


MS


----------



## SolarFall

those are really nice musky lip im sure they will catch some fish


----------



## Musky Lip

I will make a few more videos of different lures to show you the actions of the other designs.


----------



## Whoknows

Do you sell any of your baits?


----------



## Musky Lip

yes, send me a PM


----------



## Musky Lip

Here are a few I just painted. Just need etex.


----------



## muskyslayer96

ML.

Very nice! love the orange/black...Is that glitter in the clearcoat or paint? Looks great it's just you mentioned they needed e-tex.

keep up the great work!!!

MS


----------



## Musky Lip

It's an airbrush paint from spaz stix. I think it is called holographic. I just paint over the lure when I'm done with the normal paint scheme and it adds that prism effect. They have a bunch of cool paints that I haven't tried yet. I will be throwing on the etex tonight.


----------



## Musky Lip

first try at gills...


----------



## Musky Lip

This is made from resin.


----------



## Musky Lip

one on the drying wheel


----------



## muskyslayer96

(Response to post #20by ML)
ML
I had the same problem with one of my rotisserie motors awhile back (are you using a rotisserie motor)?
Here is how I fixed it........take the motor apart to get to the housing that accepts the rod, you'll notice that this is where the play is, not the gears. Mix up some Devon 2ton epoxy and epoxy it on, this will "weld" them together.....problem solved.
I'm not sure what brand motor you have, but I had two different brands and they both had the play in the same spot, a different amount of play but play none the less. the epoxy fixed both.
Best of luck, and keep posting your work I really enjoy it....well done'
MS


----------



## Musky Lip

yeah, 
I used gorilla glue to solve that problem a while back.


----------



## All Eyes

ML- You are really turning out some beautiful work! VERY nice. Keep posting


----------



## DWLyman

Very nice work, Well done!!


----------

